# The Rain Song - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Led Zeppelin's classic acoustic driven tune: this video breaks down how i play this great tune....thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings C10

The Rain Song (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr - YouTube


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent as always! I was hoping you would do this.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So was I. After watching the full song Dale posted I decided to try and learn it myself from that video  This should help a fair bit.

Thanks again Dale!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for giving this some of your time and your kind posts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dale. This is an excellent tutorial and very well explained. I really appreciate you taking the time to produce all of these lessons, as well as listening to your cover songs.

Brian


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello Brian....thanks for giving your time to check this out and your kind post is very appreciated!!

dale


----------

